# Ferry booked !! Anyone in Benidorm and at Villasol.



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just booked the ferry for Monday 30th Jan, Dover - Calais.
For us and some friends who are tagging along on their first trip to Spain.

Any Fact members currently in Benidorm ??
Especially anyone at Villasol, if so how's the space situation ?? 
I have never booked and usually there is plenty of space.

Expect to be there next Friday / Saturday  

ANYONE NEED TEA BAGS.... :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

We are crossing on the 31st Tuesday by tunnel and traveling down to the costas, we need to stay around Javea for a bit and visit some old pals and then down towards del Sol

Loddy


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Loddy. What time you crossing.?
We going pm on the 30th and staying overnight on the Calais port, starting off Tuesday morning for the run down. So we might not be to far apart. 
1 more sleep to go


----------



## DavyCrocket (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steve,
I am at Villasol and have been since the beginning of December.There are lots of spare pitches and nearly all in the Sun.The last few days weather has been unsettled but now the Sun is back here.We are on pitch 530 - call round for a drink.
David Turner


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

We are crossing about 1400 hrs on Tuesday and the only decision is we are calling in at La Rochelle on the way, we don't do much planning and just go with the flow

Loddy


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

DavyCrocket said:


> Hi Steve,
> I am at Villasol and have been since the beginning of December.There are lots of spare pitches and nearly all in the Sun.The last few days weather has been unsettled but now the Sun is back here.We are on pitch 530 - call round for a drink.
> David Turner


Thanks David... 
Thought that might be the case on pitches, been the past 2 years and never had a problem. 
Just doing final packing now and then off tomorrow about 1pm, plan to be there Friday PM or Saturday morning.. 
Your pitch number noted and look forward to a meet.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

loddy said:


> We are crossing about 1400 hrs on Tuesday and the only decision is we are calling in at La Rochelle on the way, we don't do much planning and just go with the flow
> 
> Loddy


Thats the best way...!!
Ok.. have a safe trip..


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

Ditto "Davy Crocket". We pulled in yesterday and there were a number of good suuny pitches available. Beautiful sunny day today and weather improving according to forecast. We are on 334 so anyone passing say hello.


----------

